# looking for pictures o the sunbeam INS 67,74,189 N THE LEANDER INS 72



## kilmolymock (Nov 23, 2019)

sunbeam INS 67 , 74, 189 
LEANDER 73, struggling to get decent pics and help would be appreciated 
terry


----------

